# Aspire 7750G - Gamernotebook mit Features vom Feinsten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Aspire 7750G - Gamernotebook mit Features vom Feinsten [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Aspire 7750G - Gamernotebook mit Features vom Feinsten [Anzeige]


----------



## KingKoolKata (4. Januar 2012)

Schickes Teil....aber ein Preis wäre ganz interessant


----------



## Memphis_83 (4. Januar 2012)

also die bildergalerie ist ja voll für den anus!


----------



## Herb_G (4. Januar 2012)

Helge hat sich vertan


----------



## hanfi104 (4. Januar 2012)

Mein Bruder aht ein Asus Notebook mit einem I5 mit 2,2? GHz und einer 6870M, ich wette der ist deutlich billiger und fürs Spielen besser geeignet. Der Preis war damals 799.


----------



## kress (4. Januar 2012)

Und eine HD6850 1Gb ist da verbaut?
Nicht etwa die mobile Version? Ist ja super.

Das selbst PCGH sowas bringt ist ja schon etwas bitter, vor allem wenn unerfahrene Käufer der Webseite vertrauen und dann nicht richtig informiert werden. 

Als Preis wird bei Notebookcheck 999€ angegeben.


----------



## Sentionline007 (5. Januar 2012)

Jeder Honk weiss doch mittlerweile, das ein Quad in Spielen nichts bringt. Gerade der Sandy hat da neue Akzente gesetzt. Ansonsten ist der Laptop für den Preis gut.



> HD+ Acer CineCrystal High-Brightness TFT mit LED Blacklight


Also Glare, FAIL!

In dem Preisbereich würd ich dann lieber auf ASUS N55SF-S1124V greifen. Schöner, mit Subwoofer, mattes Display, Full-HD Auflösung. Oder den aktuellen P/L kracher ERAZER X6816


----------

